# best e-store option, and taking credit cards?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, so next month I wanna launch my own e-store.
From your guys experience, whats the best store building software out there (thats low costing, or free)./

Like nice layout options, etc. 

any suggestions?

AND

I will also be taking credit cards payments (thats the plan), there seems to be alot of options with companies to go with, any suggestions for who to go with?

thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Take a look at Cubecart, Zen Cart and OS Commerce for building your own online store. All three are totally free.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I use Web Easy site builder. It's a drag and drop wysiwyg type of software. Still, if you're going to have a shopping cart, you'll need to know (or be able to figure out) something about HTML coding.

I use Mal's shopping cart.

As for my credit card processor, I use Elavon through Costco. Because I do some on-line orders, alot of phone orders, a only handful of face to face orders, I just have the internet set-up -- which is to say that I do not have a terminal...I use the virtual terminal.


----------



## tymetoshine (Jun 7, 2008)

How does a virtual terminal work? How does the cost for it rate?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The ecommerce that comes with quickbooks software has some really good rates for taking credit cards and there is no contracted amount of time you are stuck with them.


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

Volusion sells a nice turn-key solution including website templates, shopping cart and credit card processing. There is a learning curve, but I suppose there is for anything new.

It is worth a look.

R.


----------

